# Ebay Aktion, schneller einsehen können



## exitboy (6. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

kennt jemand Tricks/Möglichkeiten, wie ich Ebayauktionen schneller sehen kann?

Einige Leute schnappen mir immer die Handys weg, bevor die Auktion überhaupt erst einmal eine Minute angelaufen ist. Das ist doch fast nciht mehr möglich oder?

Ich meine klar, nen Proggy schreiben, dass den Screentext ausliest und sofort <beep> macht 
und alle 10 sek. den Browser aktualisiert.

Gibt es da Programme für oder andere Tricks, wenn ja, kennt jemand welche?


----------



## Maik (6. Januar 2007)

exitboy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt es da [...] Tricks, wenn ja, kennt jemand welche?


Klar, alle X-Sekunden auf der Tastatur "F5" drücken


----------



## superharry (6. Januar 2007)

michaelsinterface hat gesagt.:


> Klar, alle X-Sekunden auf der Tastatur "F5" drücken



Der lacher des WE's ;-] 
Ich hatte mal nen "Ebay-Schnapper" aber der Funktionierte auch nich wirklich gut das war nen Plugin im Browser !
was anderes kenne ich auch nicht


----------



## exitboy (6. Januar 2007)

da gab es doch auch mal ne Ebay API - hab ich mal so am Rande aufgeschnappt


----------



## tobias_petry (4. März 2007)

exitboy hat gesagt.:


> da gab es doch auch mal ne Ebay API - hab ich mal so am Rande aufgeschnappt



Ebay-API


----------

